# Economic disparity problem and potential solutions



## Kim Chee (May 28, 2014)

It is no secret that there a minority of the population in this country holding a majority of the wealth. While this in itself may not necessarily be a problem, how it has happened or does happen may be. I think this is a problem which faces most of humanity on a daily basis. 

Is economic disparity something that concerns you?

How does it affect you, what would you like to be different?

If you could change something which affected economic disparity, what change would that be?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 28, 2014)

Economic disparity is a huge concern. Money separates us more than I care to think about.

Housing costs are unreasonable, if I weren't currently housed up my quality of life would be very different.

In an effort to help bridge the gap of rich and poor, I would charge a luxury tax on unoccupied buildings. The owner of the building would be required by law to either pay a tax on unoccupied buildings or allow them to be used for social programs. Buildings which have not been occupied for two years would be eligible.


----------



## shabti (May 28, 2014)

I wouldn't waste my time trying to get a systemic solution enacted. Recently, I've been trying to get the local chapter of food not bombs started up again, dealing with a community cafe (mustard seed. It's awesome) ...and other things that mitigate the cost of living. The phrase "economic disparity" indicates that some people don't have enough....to do what may I ask? Consume? They don't have or make enough money to buy the things they need? My answer to that, is to create ways that those things can be attained without the need to consume. Without the need to "purchase" so to speak. Simply growing a series of neighborhood gardens would lessen food costs for a small family by a few thousand dollars a year for example. 

Yeah. I lost hope in the legislative process a long time ago. That's not to say it CAN'T work, but that I'm not the kind of person who would rely on it. My answer instead, is to create a different economy that doesn't thrive on scarcity.
[URL[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarchist_economics[/url]


----------



## Kim Chee (May 28, 2014)

shabti said:


> I wouldn't waste my time trying to get a systemic solution enacted. Recently, I've been trying to get the local chapter of food not bombs started up again, dealing with a community cafe (mustard seed. It's awesome) ...and other things that mitigate the cost of living.



BAM! Thinking outside of the box already? Maybe my radical vision of instituting luxury taxes on the luxurious is entertaining, but not a reasonable means right now. There are so many other things to do which are reasonable/feasible.


----------

